# ICC Alive and Thriving



## RJJ (Apr 7, 2011)

Well today around 2:30 I broke down and called ICC for some new code books. I realized that some of my books had become out dated and starting to miss some pages.:butt

When I place the call I was on hold for a while, finally, a nice lady came on to take my order. After a few moments and repeating my ID#'s her response was I can't get on the system.

I will have to take your order on paper and call you back with a purchase #. It is now just about 5:00 and have received a conformation # and that my order has been placed.

Well I guess in ten days I will find out.

What a way to run a code group!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 7, 2011)

You called? I actually was pleasantly pleased last week. Ordered a book from them, on-line, had it in my office in about 5 days. Have had good luck with the last couple orders, even a return. Course, that's a money-maker for them............


----------



## brudgers (Apr 7, 2011)

I order my code books through Amazon.

Then again, I ain't an ICC member.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 8, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I order my code books through Amazon.Then again, I ain't an ICC member.


Ben you can still order through ICC.  You just have to pay the non-member price.

You might also try BNI code books.  I don't think they're much cheaper (if at all) but its another source.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 8, 2011)

I doubt you can buy them any cheaper anywhere other than ICC, since they are the supplier. Might get a better deal on shipping, ICC is a bit pricey, I think it was $11 for a smaller book.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 9, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I doubt you can buy them any cheaper anywhere other than ICC, since they are the supplier. Might get a better deal on shipping, ICC is a bit pricey, I think it was $11 for a smaller book.


Doubt away, Amazon is substantially cheaper unless you are an ICC member (and don't factor in membership cost).


----------



## fatboy (Apr 10, 2011)

Good for you........


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 10, 2011)

My latest 2 orders from ICC have been similar to fatboy.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 11, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Good for you........


Where 's my thanks for correcting you?


----------



## fatboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Didn't correct me, my situation is still exactly the same. I was merely stating that it was a good thing that you are happy with your deal.


----------



## bgingras (Apr 11, 2011)

Ebay even cheaper bough the 2009 IBC, IRC, IMC, IPC, IEBC, IFC and Green construction, ICC 600-2008, the PMC, and Storm shelters for $150.00 on a buy it now last year! all new still wrapped, all had a sticker on the front "display copy" all were complete.


----------



## Alias (Apr 11, 2011)

bgingras said:
			
		

> Ebay even cheaper bough the 2009 IBC, IRC, IMC, IPC, IEBC, IFC and Green construction, ICC 600-2008, the PMC, and Storm shelters for $150.00 on a buy it now last year! all new still wrapped, all had a sticker on the front "display copy" all were complete.


Score!

I downloaded from the free website, no cash to buy a full set of code books this year. Times are tough.......We're lean and mean..........


----------



## Alias (Apr 11, 2011)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> My latest 2 orders from ICC have been similar to fatboy.


Ditto here - ordered The "Basics" books for IRC, IBC, fire.  I have had good luck ordering online.


----------



## bgingras (Apr 11, 2011)

the state also sent out free copies of the IRC and IBC to each department upon adoption.


----------



## FredK (Apr 12, 2011)

Alias said:
			
		

> Ditto here - ordered The "Basics" books for IRC, IBC, fire.  I have had good luck ordering online.


These won't work for you Sue?

2010----http://publicecodes.citation.com/st/ca/st/CA-P-2010-000008.htm

2007-----http://publicecodes.citation.com/st/ca/st/CA-P-2007-999999.htm


----------

